# What do you think of MTG?



## AQHAwindrunner (Aug 29, 2012)

I recently just bought this bottle of MTG at my local feed store, thought it was quite interesting on what it says it can do. Over the summer I had to take off at least three ticks of my horses tail. I used the MTG on his tail and I haven't seen a tick since. I thought that was pretty cool  Now what I was wondering is, does it actually for for mane and tail growing? My horse is having a tough time growing his mane out for years , it's so thin. Do any of you have any great experiences with MTG for mane and tail growth?


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well since my horse unfortunately relapsed with Scratches and rain rot, ive been using MTG on his back and legs, and also in his mane and tail just cause his manes been a little sparse and im trying to grow it. I have noticed such a difference! In about 3 weeks, it seems thicker, and there is at least one inch of new growth that I've seen. The hair on his legs even seems thicker and longer. Even when his scratches and rain rot are gone, I will keep a bottle on hand.


----------



## AQHAwindrunner (Aug 29, 2012)

Oliveren15 said:


> Well since my horse unfortunately relapsed with Scratches and rain rot, ive been using MTG on his back and legs, and also in his mane and tail just cause his manes been a little sparse and im trying to grow it. I have noticed such a difference! In about 3 weeks, it seems thicker, and there is at least one inch of new growth that I've seen. The hair on his legs even seems thicker and longer. Even when his scratches and rain rot are gone, I will keep a bottle on hand.


 Do you happen to have pictures? I would love to see it


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

I can take some tonight.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Although, I can't stand the smell of MTG, I have had good results with it. My mare pulled a big chunk of her mane out somehow and it seemed to help it grow a little faster and thicker. It certainly looked healthier.


----------



## AQHAwindrunner (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah I noticed it smelled like bacon to me haha, So how often do you put it on the mane and tail? And do you have to put it on the tip of the mane and tail or into the roots? Probably the roots but I was just wondering.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

AQHAwindrunner said:


> Yeah I noticed it smelled like bacon to me haha, So how often do you put it on the mane and tail? And do you have to put it on the tip of the mane and tail or into the roots? Probably the roots but I was just wondering.


 I put it on the roots and any excess that ran down I would rub it in the whole mane. If I remember correctly, I applied it 2 times a week.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I used it when my filly was bitten and the hair was absolutely NOT growing back. It had been three weeks since it had happened with no hair growth. I started using MTG on it, and a week later the hair was over 50% grown back so I'm definitely a fan! I didn't use it on her mane and tail though since they were already full. I did use it just as a 'last resort' not thinking it would help, with some serious dandruff (as in the entire neck looked like it was snowing and felt scaly) and no joke, it cleared it up 100% in a week. It had to be re-applied once a week though to keep her skin soft.

The only think I did not like about it was how greasy it makes the fur/base of mane look and feel. It has to be washed out, not brushed out, to go away completely BUT it doesn't have to be washed out before reapplication, so if you don't mind greasy looking mane occasionally its fine!

the hairless bite immediately after I discovered it:









the hair loss from bites/rubbing against things three weeks after it happened...STILL almost hairless O_O









about a week after applying the MTG three times (granted I used a lot...LOL) sorry, she's a little dirty but as you can see, hair growth!



















This is how greasy it looks after application though. (I put it on her WHOLE neck) Yuck.









pardon her ribbiness, she had to be stalled for a month (long story) and after coming from a 24/7 turn out, she took it pretty hard and lost some weight.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

My Belgian arrived with disgusting scratches- I clipped him to the skin and lathered him in MTG daily/every other day for weeks, every so often I'd wash it down, dry it thoroughly before applying more.
It DID cause the hair to grow exceptionally quickly, He had a good inch in a week or so, and very dense, solid feathers. It did make his hair very yellow, even after thorough washing.
It DID NOT fix the scratches. The fungus was still there after a few weeks, quickly his hair grew back so dense I had to clip again. I found "Wound Wonder" cream was the only thing that cured the fungus (it's prescription and expensive but it only took 1 large bottle and 1 week to leave him clean for the first time in 10 years)


----------



## AQHAwindrunner (Aug 29, 2012)

Endiku said:


> I used it when my filly was bitten and the hair was absolutely NOT growing back. It had been three weeks since it had happened with no hair growth. I started using MTG on it, and a week later the hair was over 50% grown back so I'm definitely a fan! I didn't use it on her mane and tail though since they were already full. I did use it just as a 'last resort' not thinking it would help, with some serious dandruff (as in the entire neck looked like it was snowing and felt scaly) and no joke, it cleared it up 100% in a week. It had to be re-applied once a week though to keep her skin soft.
> 
> The only think I did not like about it was how greasy it makes the fur/base of mane look and feel. It has to be washed out, not brushed out, to go away completely BUT it doesn't have to be washed out before reapplication, so if you don't mind greasy looking mane occasionally its fine!
> 
> ...


 Thank You for the reply! And I think your horse is just stunning, despite the ribs showing, but I don't care about looks! As long as I know people treat their horses right, I'm cool with it  Is she doing better now  Now for the dandruff comment, I noticed that my horse has his most dandruff on his neck, mane and tail oh and his rump. Does it really get rid of it? And how did you apply it on? Did you use a cloth or something?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

My usual plea on the many MTG related posts here on HoFo: Please test this product on a small area, prior to applying to a large one. It may be safe for most horses, but my horse welted up within minutes of application to a 1 inch wide section of mane.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Cynical - great point! MTG contains Sulpha(sulphar?) Which some people and animals are very allergic too - I get an upset tummy just from the smell and need rubber gloves on to apply it.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ holy crud, should have read the ingredients! That TOTALLY makes more sense...the days that I used it for Kenzie, I felt sick afterwards. I did test it on her, but didn't even put two and two together for me...I'm allergic to sulpha and always have been. 

Well I feel smart


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I've always used it on my horses when rain rot happens. This past fall my horse got a bad case of rain rot while I was at college and my dad did not know how to control it. I put some MTG on one weekend, once on saturday and again on sunday. And had to leave to go back to college. Came back home to the majority of it being gone. Put another dose on my geldings back and it was all gone by the time I came back home. Netherless to say I used it a lot, but It was really proven that it works this time.


----------



## whitaker stables (Sep 18, 2011)

WEll I have an pony with no tail due to allergies and every summer he rubs his tail away. I have tried MTG and it made him itch more. Try something more natrual on your horse, I went all natural products and feed and my pony with no tail is much better. To each there own option, do what works best for you and your horse. Glad to see MTG works for some people!!


----------

